# Side Planer selber machen?



## kv2408 (25. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

hat schon mal jemand versucht einen Off Shore Side Planer selber herzustellen?|kopfkrat 
Was benötige ich dazu und wo bekomme ich die Teile her?#c 
Wenn ich das Teil bei Fachversand Stollenwerk kaufe, bin ich 40 € los und das ist mir zu viel.

Schon mal Danke.#6 

Gruß
KV2408


----------



## HD4ever (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Side Planer selber machen?*

bei ebay wurden ne zeitlang immer solche selbst gebauten verhökert ...

im Prinzip sowas wie lackierter Kabelkanaldeckel mit angeklebtem Schaumstoff und den Halterungen.
hab den orginal release clip nur durch einen von scotty ersetzt.
laufen eigendlich nun ganz gut, nur nich nicht getestet wie es bei etwas höheren Wellen so aussieht ...
für 40 EUR kannst auch schon fast 2 kaufen ohne den Aufwand zu haben, die benötigten Teile für so welche dürften wohl für ganz wenige EUR zu haben sein, das teuerste sind wohl die clips denke ich .... 4 St so um und bei 12 EUR


----------



## holle (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Side Planer selber machen?*

nicht schlecht!
steht schon lange auf meiner "bauvorhaben-liste". 
allerdings brauche ich die teile für den fluss um wallermontagen rauszuhalten. jemand ne ahnung ob das funktioniert?


----------



## HD4ever (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Side Planer selber machen?*

selber probiert hab ichs nicht .... hab aber irgendwo in nem Thread mal was von nem boardie gelesen der das auf diese Weise macht...
also funktionieren sollte das damit schon mal denke ich


----------



## kv2408 (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Side Planer selber machen?*

Erst einmal vielen Dank für deinen Tipp (HD4ever)!!:m 
Das mit dem Kanaldeckel und dem Schaumstoff ist ne super Idee.
Wegen den Clips muss ich mal nachsehen.
Jetzt hab ich eine Aufgabe in meiner angelfreien Winterzeit 

Gruß
KV2408


----------



## HD4ever (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Side Planer selber machen?*

dann mal los ! 
ab und an sind die auch mal bei *ebay* noch drin und kosten nicht viel ...


----------



## perikles (16. November 2010)

*AW: Side Planer selber machen?*

servus,
hier mein versuch eines sideplaners, ich hatte leider kein plexiglas-rohr, aber der zweite planer wird vollkommen durchsichtig sein,
erstes foto: rohform, alle teile im baumarkt bekommen






und jetzt mit allen restlichen bauteilen... der clip ist das teuerste dran, 





leider habe ich keinen kunstoff bis jetzt gefunden, um eine sichtfahne dran zu kleben 
im praxis test:






es gab meinen ersten fisch, einen ca. 30cm barsch

gruss


----------



## Mario Goetza (16. November 2010)

*AW: Side Planer selber machen?*

und wo ist er ??????????????


----------



## perikles (16. November 2010)

*AW: Side Planer selber machen?*

sieht man die fotos nicht?


----------



## Blechkate (17. November 2010)

*AW: Side Planer selber machen?*

hallo,

eine Sichtfahne läßt sich aus roten Kunststoff-Japanspachteln herstellen. Gibts auch im Baumarkt|supergri

Gruß Matthias


----------



## chxxstxxxx (17. November 2010)

*AW: Side Planer selber machen?*



holle schrieb:


> nicht schlecht!
> steht schon lange auf meiner "bauvorhaben-liste".
> allerdings brauche ich die teile für den fluss um wallermontagen rauszuhalten. jemand ne ahnung ob das funktioniert?


Ja. Funktioniert. Wir haben uns die Trap Planer Boards von Jenzi (Roman Seiderer) nachgebaut.
Material des Planers sind normale Hartschaumplatten, das Gestänge ist Alu und als Clip verwenden wir die Bojenclips von Sänger bzw. die Ultra Strong Version der Clips. Als "Auswuchtblei" (das Blei, dass beim Original unten dran hängt) haben wir 250g Kuttjerbleie genommen (selbst gegossen).

Bei normaler Strömung kann man die Montage ohne Probleme vom Ufer aus rausziehen und die laufen auch stabil weiter wenn mal ein Schiff Wellen wirft. Nur bei sehr starker Strömung (Turbinenauslass) wird es grenzwertig. Die laufen dann zwar auch noch, allerdings werden sie ab und zu unter Wasser gezogen. Wir setzen die auch in Italien und Spanien ein und hatte noch nie Probleme damit.
Hier an der Donau ~300m unterhalb des Turbinenauslasses kann man die Teile ohne Probleme auf Entfernungen der "Weiter gehts nicht, weil ich bei der 950SSM schon den Spulengrund sehe"-Marke rausziehen, selbst wenn hinten dran 180g Blei und eine Brasse mit 30cm dranhängen. Kostenpunkt liegt pro Sideplaner bei ~10-15€.


----------



## Gohann (17. November 2010)

*AW: Side Planer selber machen?*

Hallo Christian, die Sache interessiert mich! Wie ich deinem Post entnehme, scheinst Du mit den Sideplanern vom Ufer aus zu fischen. Ich würde das auch gerne hier bei uns am Rhein vom Buhnenkopf aus probieren. Ich wüsste gerne mal wie die Montage ausgebracht wird. Entsprechende Sideplaner bauen sind für mich als Tischler kein Problem.

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## chxxstxxxx (17. November 2010)

*AW: Side Planer selber machen?*

Hier an der Donau bleibt meistens nichts anderes übrig als die Montagen vom Ufer auszubringen. Ist eigentlich ganz simpel.
Eine Stelle am Ufer suchen wo es tiefer ist als die Montage lang ist oder ihn einfach ein paar Meter reinwerfen. Anschließend 10-20m mit offener Spule stromauf gehen, die Spule schließen und den Sideplaner in die Strömung raus ziehen. Dann einfach die Bremse etwas aufmachen und den Sideplaner so weit raus lassen wie man will.


----------



## perikles (17. November 2010)

*AW: Side Planer selber machen?*

merci^^ das war ein guter tipp

gruss


----------



## perikles (18. November 2010)

*AW: Side Planer selber machen?*

ich meinte natürlich danke für den tip mit der spachtl


----------



## perikles (20. November 2010)

*AW: Side Planer selber machen?*

servus,
wie angekündigt jetzt der sideplaner vollkommen durchsichtig und mittlere version,






hier im einsatz:





ich habe vorgestern zwei planer fertig gemacht, wie hier zu sehen mit fahne und komplett durchsichtig, und einen weiteren kleinen,
jetzt mache ich nur noch einen mittleren fertig, und dann hoffentlich nie wieder, 
es ist eine mords arbeit, ehrlich gesagt, hätte ich das geld würde ich mir die planer kaufen, meine kosten für 4 sideplaner belaufen sich auf ca 50 euro, würde ich sie mir kaufen, müsste ich ca. 170 euro zahlen

kosten: 6,90 bleie, 17 euro release clips original offshore clips, 14 euro für 1m acryl rohr, epoxy 3,90, metalsäge, grobes schleifpapier, acryl-platte 2,00 euro, für die fahne japanische spachtl aus dem baumarkt



einige super vorteile die den sideplaner wirklich unersetzbar machen:
1:bei klaren seen, die stark stark befischt werden, und die fische wirklich heikel gegenüber schleppbooten reagieren,
2:bei flachen schleppen , im flachen wasser
3:wenn man zu zweit im boot ist, kann man bequem mit 4 ruten fischen
4:die schnurdehnung ist noch geringer, da ich ja keine 40-70m schnur rauslassen muss, d.h der kontakt zum fisch ist noch besser und man kann sogar mit monofiler hauptschnur fischen, braucht keine geflochtene mehr, was wiederum die kosten minimiert
5: man kann mit den ködern kleinere kurven fahren, da sich die schnüre nicht mehr so leicht überkreuzen
6: im biss und drill sind auch die köder weit genug voneiander entfernt
7: bei der seeforellen schlepperei bringts laut den profis mehr bisse, da seeforellen laut ausage negativ reagieren auf die strudel die das boot/ruder verursacht,

negativ finde ich nur das handling (rauslassen, beim biss muss ich des dinge wieder abmontieren oder den planer suchen) und die köder laufen nicht mehr über die rute, deswegen sieht man es nicht, wenn was drin hängt am wobbler,



gruss


----------



## eiderfisch (20. November 2010)

*AW: Side Planer selber machen?*

hallo, habe grade was von schaumstoff gelesen ,ihr meint doch betimmt styropor ! und dann noch ne frage ,wie sieht es denn eigendlich mit einem gewicht aus damit die dinger auch etwas eigenstabielität haben denn bei meinen eigenbauten hat es seeehhhhhr lange gedauert bis die teile gut gelaufen sind ,ich meine auch weit ab vom boot.


----------



## Phil308 (28. August 2013)

*AW: Side Planer selber machen?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich weiß dass das ein alter Thread ist aber ich hab mir gestern ohne davor nachzulesen einen Black Cat Sideplaner gekauft. Kann man diesen irgendwie modifizieren das der auch anständig läuft? ich will damit an der Donau vom Ufer aus angeln. 

Gruß Phil


----------

